# Broomielaw Station and Signal Box, Teesdale, May 2015



## HughieD (May 27, 2015)

Great relaxed little explore this. Been meaning to do some railway related explores for a while now. This report is one of three relating to the former Penrith-Darlington railway around the Barnard Castle area. Not a vast amount to see at Broomielaw apart from an old signal box and the station itself. The station is virtually intact, albeit in a very dilapidated condition. The platform is overgrown by vegetation and trees but the brick and timber station building and the canopy remain. The former covered stairway down from the road above has now long since gone though. The signal box is at the west end of the station along with a number of other small railway-related buildings, alongside the old siding to the north of the station. The station house on the road above the station is a private house. Here's the history.

Broomielaw was originally a private halt on the Darlington and Barnard Castle railway. It was opened on 8th July 1856. It was closed to passengers on 30th November 1964 by British Railways (North Eastern Region). Initially it served as private halt for the influential Bowes-Lyon family who lived in the nearby Streatham Castle. The halt had a single platform situated in a cutting on the up side of the line with the aforementioned covered stairway down from the road above. The halt was also used by children from the local village when catching excursion trains before the station was opened to the public during World War II on 9th June 1942. In 1950 timetable the station boasted seven trains each way. The trip to Darlington took approximately 40 minutes while the journey time to Barnard castle was a mere six minutes. The station had no freight facilities although it did have a siding on the north side of the line, controlled by a signal box to the west of the station. Broomielaw did handle parcels though right up until the final closure of the line on 5th April 1965, as a result of the Beeching railway closures.

Picture of the station and signal box taken on 8th May 1965, shortly after the line's closure:







OK…on with the pictures:

The signal box is in a rather poor way:


img9281 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9245 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9246bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9247 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9252 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9253 by HughieDW, on Flickr

As are the nearby railway-related huts:


img9279 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9277 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9278 by HughieDW, on Flickr

As short distance West the platform of Broomielaw Halt appears:


img9257 by HughieDW, on Flickr

As the undergrowth gives up its secret:


img9260 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The platform canopy is still intact:


img9267 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Which is quite amazing for a predominantly wooden structure:


img9268 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9271 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9272 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the odd bit of concrete:


img9274 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And, of course, the platform itself:


img9276 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## krela (May 27, 2015)

Love that! Thanks for posting.


----------



## The Wombat (May 27, 2015)

I do like old railway stuff, and this is in fair condition considering its timber
Nice photos; thanks for sharing Hughie


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 27, 2015)

looks great thanks for sharing!


----------



## scribe (May 27, 2015)

What a great place. Very interesting and great photos.


----------



## HughieD (May 28, 2015)

Cheers folks! Much appreciated...


----------



## oldscrote (May 28, 2015)

That's survived quite well for fifty years of abandonment.In passing the,dear old Queen Mother was a Bowes Lyon I wonder if the old stick ever graced the platform


----------



## UrbanX (May 28, 2015)

Beautiful photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (May 28, 2015)

oldscrote said:


> That's survived quite well for fifty years of abandonment.In passing the,dear old Queen Mother was a Bowes Lyon I wonder if the old stick ever graced the platform



Good question Oldscrote...this would hint at a yes:

Learn and talk about Stainton, County Durham, Villages in County Durham


----------



## flyboys90 (May 28, 2015)

Amazing the canopy has survived, really enjoyed this trip thanks for sharing.


----------



## tumble112 (May 28, 2015)

Never seen this before, fantastic report. I used to pass the remaims of Bowes Station next to the A66 on my many trips to South Yorks. Always nice to see old railway stuff. Thanks.


----------



## HughieD (May 30, 2015)

tumble1 said:


> Never seen this before, fantastic report. I used to pass the remaims of Bowes Station next to the A66 on my many trips to South Yorks. Always nice to see old railway stuff. Thanks.



Cheers Mr Tumble. Report on Bowes Station done and up too. Really sorry state it is in.


----------

